# kitten for adoption



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone..
I have found a tiny kitten on the street on the last week of August..

He is tabby, brown and gold and black.. good looking kitten and not too large..
He is quite quiet because he spends alot of time on his own in the room..
He is always happy to be petted.. does a bit of playful biting but all little kittens do..

He still stays with me now.. he is amazing and kind but i cannot keep him for long..
i have vaccinated him and i am ready to pay for his neutering ( if he is old enough.. he is almost two months old ) .. only if i can find a loving person/family to adopt him..

Please consider him if you have a long term relationship with pets.. i know most of you are in Egypt for a defined period of time but you can always take him back with you to your home land if you are leaving..

i call him Roufie.. but it is possible for you to change the name if you want..


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

i really wish someone would like to have him


----------



## mirza56 (Aug 25, 2009)

I would.... but I'm far away from Egypt 
I love cats, had a few throughout the years. I hope the little Roufie will find a good home soon....


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys this cat is precious... I have emails with pictures of roufie but I came back to the states. If someone is COMING ill take him... and if you can bring him Ill pay for the airfare etc... no problem....  but he is soooooooooooo cute...




mariova21 said:


> Hi everyone..
> I have found a tiny kitten on the street on the last week of August..
> 
> He is tabby, brown and gold and black.. good looking kitten and not too large..
> ...


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks alot liz for telling them how cute roufie is.. he is a darling.. i wish i can find him a good home..


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

oh he is so adorable.... inshallah you will find him a great home


mariova21 said:


> thanks alot liz for telling them how cute roufie is.. he is a darling.. i wish i can find him a good home..


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
I have sent you a PM about Roufie.


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi there,
I sent you a private message yesterday as I am very interested in adopting Roufie you can contact me at nhallett73 at hotmaildotcodotuk


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

It was lovely to meet you and Thank you so so much linda for giving roufie a home
I will email you the address and telephone of the vet in 6th of october
please if you need help with anything concerning roufie give me a call at any time..
i wish you guys all the happinness..

God Bless


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

You are very welcome! I am happy to report he is settling in well so far and we are really pleased to have him in our family.


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

God bless you thank you very much i will always remember him as the most compassionate cat i met


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

thank you so much... i will always cherish him as the most compassionate kitten i met :0)


----------



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey is roufie still around , what type is he?
if he still needs a home, we have it and for along time...

please reply asap


----------



## HallettND (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi Almond, my husband and I adopted Roufie in October and I am happy to say he is thriving.


----------



## mariova21 (Oct 2, 2009)

i am very happy to know that roufie is happy with his family
i was just wondering how he is doing..
he is an angel i keep praying for him to be happy..
thanks alot linda for taking him..
Almond.. I will make sure to tell you if there is another kitten in sight.. you have a compassionate heart yourself i can see..


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mariova21 said:


> i am very happy to know that roufie is happy with his family
> i was just wondering how he is doing..
> he is an angel i keep praying for him to be happy..
> thanks alot linda for taking him..
> Almond.. I will make sure to tell you if there is another kitten in sight.. you have a compassionate heart yourself i can see..


I do so like a happy ending..... :clap2:


----------



## almond (Dec 10, 2009)

is he still available !?!


----------

